# Gladiator Rod



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I am looking at buying a Gladiator XOSkeleton 15-24 KG Overhead rod, 5'8''. Was wondering if anyone has any experience with Gladiator rods and what sort of prices they have seen them for.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Gladiator tackle is pretty good value for money. Not the highest top shelf gear, but definitely worth considering. If they have a product you like ,don't be put off just because they don't have the same high profile like some other companies. Their heavy tackle is excellent, haven't used any of their light stuff.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

StevenM has got all our group of cod chasers using the little Gladiator CapeYorkers. Only 4ft long 8-10 kilos. Can't fault them for the price.


----------

